# Need rincon help.



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Well I cracked the head on my dads 650. The crack is slightly above the little bolt hole on the left side. It only leaks water. I'm wondering if we can just seal or weld the crack up for now with out further damaging the bike. We need it going and I will be searching for a new head but I don't want to make it any worse. Any help would be greatly appreciated.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## xcracer416 (Feb 5, 2013)

i have one i would sell. ready to bolt on. $100 i just joined here today.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Asked and Answered.
MIMB rules!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, I just now saw this post, lol. We patched the head right after my original post. She still kicking but got some valve rattle.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

gunna damage it better change head


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Head change is coming, were trying to get dads rubicon back together before we decommission this one. Not my choice but then it's not my bike either. Ole man can be a bit hard headed.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------

